# need help



## retarded shawn (Aug 27, 2020)

hi


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Can't say I blame her, given your taste of username and use of the word "retarded". Being offensive isn't going to win you any points. 

Option 1: You suck at sex and therefore she doesn't want to have sex with YOU but does with someone who knows how to please her. 

Option 2: She's just not that into you but you're a good paycheck. 

Option 3: She was sexually abused as a kid. It's common for people who experienced CSA to do all sorts of **** with strangers but not their spouse.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

OP your username is really offensive. Please change it.


----------



## retarded shawn (Aug 27, 2020)

bobert said:


> Can't say I blame her, given your taste of username and use of the word "retarded". Being offensive isn't going to win you any points.
> 
> Option 1: You suck at sex and therefore she doesn't want to have sex with YOU but does with someone who knows how to please her.
> 
> ...


being offensive to myself cause dont know what to do


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

retarded shawn said:


> being offensive to myself cause dont know what to do


You're being offensive to a lot more people than just you. Message @EleGirl and ask to have your username changed.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Yea change your user name, I don't get insulted by words, but many are fragile these days. You'll get alot of good help here so continue to read and post.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

What's the issue with sex in your marriage? If you will give some details, we'll see if we can help you.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

retarded shawn said:


> being offensive to myself cause dont know what to do


Shawn,

I'll change your user name. Just let me know what you want it changed to.

Also, why did you delete you post. You have some very real issues that people here are wanting to help you out. I can reinstate your post. So let me know if that's ok with you.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Folks, back off about his user name. I'm dealing with it. I just hope Shawn has not been run off by the lack of support here.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Shawn,

You are supporting her financially, or does she have a job and make enough to support herself? I'm just wondering because you suggested that she might just be there for the ride.

How long were the two of you separated and how long have you two been back together?


----------

